# Take cat with me overseas?



## tanktronic (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a 14 year old cat, who I have lived with for the past 10+ years. He is ridiculously attached to me - waiting at the door every day after work, then he literally is on top of me within seconds whenever I sit or lay down. He insists on spooning with me at night, and if I turn over in bed, he gets up and jumps over me so I'll still be facing him 

So, I have to move to France for my job. I have been traveling a lot in the past year, and he has stayed at my parents' house when I travel. They worship him, and they're home all day [which he must like]. But he would never go longer than 6 weeks without seeing me and coming home. 

The question is : is it more traumatic to him to move to my parents' house and wonder what happened to me, his 10 year owner.... or to go on an all-day trip including an 8-hour flight? I would take him in the passenger cabin, of course, but he's never flown before. 

Thoughts? I'm torn.


----------



## jadine (Jun 20, 2011)

Take him with you! You will need his companionship just as much as he needs you.

Also, yes definitely take him in the cabin.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Leave him at your parents (providing they love him too). The move would be scary for him and I'm pretty sure he'd have to be in quaranteen when he comes home.

Assuming you are in the US, check out import/export restrictions for animals first.


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Definitely check the import/export restrictions and regulations. I wouldn't do it if it required the cat to be quarantined, but it doesn't look like he will if it's coming from the US.

Personally, I would bring my cat with me. Even if it's 14, if it's in good health I think it would be fine. And definitely have him with you in the cabin. It's really up to you. If he would be happy living out his years with your parents, then leave him. But if you think he would do better with you, even if it involves a long journey, take him!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Google 'CAT AIRLINE MORTALITY' and see if you want to take the chance


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

I would not recommend it...as the poster above mentions....mortality rates are high and it is not just from travelling conditions.

That said...I have no idea on the health status of the cat nor his temperment under stressful conditions

If it was Callie Kitty/Marco Polo....I would say a hesitant yes if they are under 6 years....if it was any other cats or cats not as laid back as my two...I would say no.

The bonus is that your kitty will be left with people he is already familiar with and not a strange new home with you suddenly leaving...it is a sort of routine he is used to...and this will give you a reason to come back to see your parents more often is all.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

If it was my cat, I'd take them unless they were unhealthy. Maybe that's more for my sake than the cats, but I think the cats would much rather be with me too, given the chance. The way I see it is, a plane trip and a quarantine are nothing compared to the rest of their life without you.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

^^^actually...the air pressure on the plane affects the cats heart/lungs/kidneys/bladder..altitude can have affect too....and it is from this I would be doing the research and desicions from and not from the emotional side....it is more of a risk to the cats' health that outways the emotional need of the human that I would have as the deciding factor...but that is just me.


----------



## alohomora (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll be taking my cat to Sweden and have already begun the process of prepping him. Every EU country has slightly different requirements, but coming from the US you will not have to quarantine your cat as long as you do everything they ask.

Sweden requires a European-compatible microchip, rabies vaccination, blood test, deworming, and international health certificate. Sweden also has its own form that needs to be endorsed by the USDA. Find France's equivalent to the USDA and they'll list what they require. Also thoroughly research airlines as some do not allow any pets in the cabin on overseas flights.


----------



## tanktronic (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, thanks to everyone.... I have done a lot of homework on the government requirements - France is very similar to Sweden with the chip, rabies, etc. There is no quarantine with the right paperwork - I'm guessing most of the horror stories people have is what happens when you don't have your paperwork set. Also, from the airline side, I have called Delta [I live in Detroit, always fly Delta], and I confirmed you are allowed to bring a pet in soft-sided carryon provided it fits under the seat and they can turn around and stand in it. Limit of one animal per cabin, though.

I did NOT do research on the potential harmful effects of the pressure change. Thanks for that heads-up. He is very healthy ["bloodwork of a 7-yr old", the vet says] otherwise. Please keep the discussion going, you guys appear just as split as me


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

If you don't have to fight quarantine and can carry on and not put in the luggage.. i don't see why not.. might want o make sure there are no other animals scheduled for your cabin...


----------

